# Long Term Rental Available in Albuferia



## marty27 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dear Forum 

Hi there, we have a long term rental available, 3 bedroom house in Albuferia suitable for a family with children, available immediately, we are flexible on the rental and would really like a family who would like more information to get in touch.

3 Bedrooms
Sleeps 6
Swimming Pool
Gated community small 
Plenty of parking
House is only 10 years old 
Garden / bbq/ patio 
2 Bathrooms
1 WC

Please let us know if you require further information

Thank you.


----------

